# Terrors of the night haunted barn



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

It's almost ready. The site is still under construction, but will link. Feel free to check it out and comment.

This is our 4th year. I changed the name this year and added a new website.
We donate the profits to charity every year, and have a great time scarying everyone.

Terrors Of The Night

If your in Michigan, stop by and let me know you're from the forum.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good, but the images you use on the site are WAY too big. Trying uploading some smaller versions of your images to help with load time.
.


----------



## danandmeg (Jun 8, 2008)

Those are some pretty massive images.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for viewing. The site is done for this year.
If anyone is able to help out a Charity haunt, it would be nice to have you.
Stop by and check out the new scares for this year.


----------

